# Getting him to trot at a steady pace



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys!!

So Copper and i recently moved to a place with an indoor arena (Whoooot!) so now I'm really working on getting him in shape, so lots and lots of trotting.

One thing I've noticed though, is that he doesnt keep a very steady pace at the trot. He's fine at the walk and the canter, but is constantly speeding up and slowing down at the trot.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Bumping so I can read the responses too!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you riding English? When he speeds up you gently pull back when he slows down give ever so slightly like maybe 1/2 inch if he speeds up you pull again to slow him and when he slows you give again. You might also try a half halt. If he goes to slow you urge on with a cluck, leg, crop, whatever you use for our cue


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I ride western, at least until i can find a wide enough english saddle! 

My goal is to get him to relax and keep a steady pace at the trot on a loose rein. Will your ideas help with that? I don't want to be constantly micromanaging him!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not sure how they train western horses on a loose rein. The speeding up would be the same and I assume a gentle tug on reins to slow down and also using your seat to slow or speed up would help.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hailey1203 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> So Copper and i recently moved to a place with an indoor arena (Whoooot!) so now I'm really working on getting him in shape, so lots and lots of trotting.
> 
> ...


There two things that may help one is when he speeds up make him do serpentines, a circle or two, shoulder in/shoulder out something to break the forward motion but not stop the trotting. After a few serpentine or whatever you choose to do let the reins loose again and leave him alone. When he slows down squeeze, cluck and spank to get the speed you want then leave him alone. When he is trotting at the pace you want just sit there don't steer or try to keep him going (aka nag) let him go where he wants to go as long as he keeps trotting. Let him commit to the mistake then correct him so he knows what you want.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Video would help, as it may be your riding mechanics causing most of this.

If your hands and seat aren't steady, horse will react to that, and change pace.

More than any other gait, the trot will show rider flaws, and how it affects the horse.


----------



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

My new horse does the same thing if I'm just riding along the arena wall. Doing serpentines , figure eights, smaller cirlces really helps and keeps her focused. She likes to speed up around the corners so I just half halt when I know she's going to pick up speed. I also agree with PP about hands and seat being unsteady, that can contribute for sure.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you are riding two handed, in a snaffle, when he speeds up, you calmly pick up the inside rein, slow your seat so that yo indicate to him to slow down and circle inward, the instant you feel his feet slow, you let that rein go long again and let him trot on. eventually, all you'll need to do is slow your seat, or that plus pick up slightly on the inside rein, and he'll slow.

if he doesnt slow, you just circle, and if a large circle doesn't work, make the circle smaller, remembering to allow him to go straight as soon as you feel his foot fall slow down.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

As the rider it is YOUR job to keep a rhythm, not the horses. Very few horses actually have natural rhythm.
It is not about 'yanking the reins and kicking'. There is no need to punish the horse for this. Rhythm is the first step on the training scale, it is the foubdation of every other piece of worn you do with your horse. 
To get it, it is essential that you dictate the rhythm with your seat. You will be amazed at how much control you have over speed, rhythm and direction just from small movements or pauses of your seat. While you ride, have a song in your head, and ride to THAT rhythm. I'm Australian, and the most fantastic song with a perfect rhythm for trot is "waltzing Matilda", jingle bells works too! Anything very simple with a clear beat at the correct rhythm for trot. Instead of speeding up and slowing down your seat with the horse, turning you into a passenger not a driver, riding your seat to a song will encourage your horse to stay with your seat - welcome to the world of actually riding and not just sitting! It will take time and it won't be because your horse doesn't get it - it will be because you need to learn what to do and how to do it.

You say you don't know how western horses are trained to work on a loose rein. But a well trained English horse will happy do everything with no contact - the reins are not there as a hand break unless it's an emergency. 

Learn to use your seat and a whole new world of possibilities will open to you. Please, please don't just circle away and pull the reins. There is no need. It may be quicker and easier but it will not build you a solid foundation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys! There is a very good chance that its completely my fault. I'm a little out of practice, and havent had lessons in forever. I love the idea of posting to the beat of a song, and I'm definitely doing to try that! 

He is fairly responsive to my seat, so maybe every time i get off balance, he's slowing down to help me? 

The more i think about it, the more i realize this is probably all rider error!

I might get videos for you guys... but I'm kinda terrified to see what I look like....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really focus on keeping your hands/legs/seat quiet. Those are all things that can really effect your horse's speed at the trot.

Are there any trainers at your new facility? It may not be a bad idea to take a lesson or two, so you can get feedback in real time.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Really focus on keeping your hands/legs/seat quiet. Those are all things that can really effect your horse's speed at the trot.
> 
> Are there any trainers at your new facility? It may not be a bad idea to take a lesson or two, so you can get feedback in real time.


There is a coach, and she's fantastic! I'm gonna see if i can get a lesson for Monday morning. (I'm just a little nervous, haven't had a lesson in almost 2 years, and both my horse and I are out of shape)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Hayley, check out your gear as well to make sure nothing is rubbing or pinching or uncomfortable. For some reason gear problems seem to show up more at the trot. Did a saddle fitter fit your saddle to your horse? If not, can you get one out to you? Not that expensive and well worth the money, and will ensure your horse is comfortable. If that doesn't improve the problem, you have at least eliminated that possibility - and ensured your saddle is comfortable for your horse. My boy was slightly asymmetrical and having a professional fit a saddle to him made a big difference to his movement and comfort. Best of luck and happy riding!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't read any other response so if this has already been said then sorry.

If he speeds up in trot, half halt him back. Tighten/squeeze with your bum and upper leg. If you need to as well just gently squeeze with your index finger. You say you ride western and I don't know a single thing about western so if that wont work some one please pipe in and say. Also if you get a English saddle wide enough or if you do a rising trot in western keep your rise the same. Don't change your rythm to match the horse when he changes pace just keep your rise the same.

If he slows sown just give him a little nudge forward with your leg, but if he speeds up half halt again.

Hope that helped but I don't know...


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

SueC said:


> Hey Hayley, check out your gear as well to make sure nothing is rubbing or pinching or uncomfortable. For some reason gear problems seem to show up more at the trot. Did a saddle fitter fit your saddle to your horse? If not, can you get one out to you? Not that expensive and well worth the money, and will ensure your horse is comfortable. If that doesn't improve the problem, you have at least eliminated that possibility - and ensured your saddle is comfortable for your horse. My boy was slightly asymmetrical and having a professional fit a saddle to him made a big difference to his movement and comfort. Best of luck and happy riding!


I actually did get it checked! We had saddle fit issues before, so i was being certain this time!



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> I haven't read any other response so if this has already been said then sorry.
> 
> If he speeds up in trot, half halt him back. Tighten/squeeze with your bum and upper leg. If you need to as well just gently squeeze with your index finger. You say you ride western and I don't know a single thing about western so if that wont work some one please pipe in and say. Also if you get a English saddle wide enough or if you do a rising trot in western keep your rise the same. Don't change your rythm to match the horse when he changes pace just keep your rise the same.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the general consensus, to keep my rhythm and he'll match it.

Thanks!


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, keep your rhythm with your seat aids. If he speeds up faster than you'd like, sit a bit deeper and half-halt (if you're posting, sit a bit longer/deeper as you post), and if he slows down too much, increase your hip movement and post faster (if posting).


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I suggest the clinton anderson cruising method. It works wonders!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> I suggest the clinton anderson cruising method. It works wonders!


That's the one I was talking about using, but I didn't have the detail about not even regulating speed. 

Thanks! I think I understand now. I'm going to try it once I recover from a terrible bout with bronchitis.


----------

